# Indicador de estado de lÍnea telefÓnica



## edunet98 (Dic 8, 2009)

Estimados Amigos del Foro:
Agradecería colaboración para diseñar un* INDICADOR DE ESTADO DE LÍNEA TELEFÓNICA*, he recorrido los foros e infinitas páginas de Internet y Todo lo que encuentro es el Circuito de Pablin con modificaciones varias (Ninguna la pude hacer funcionar), otros indican si la línea telefónica esta o no en Uso.-
Mi humilde pretensión es Un Indicador con uno o dos led que indiquen si la Línea Telefónica Funciona o No, Ejemplo
*SI* FUNCIONA: Led Encendido - *NO* FUNCIONA: Led apagado.
La Idea es poner este indicador en la entrada de las líneas a una Central Telefónica, De manera tal que el personal Vea el Led y determine si la Línea Funciona o No y Si deben Llamar al Técnico de la Central o a la Empresa Proveedora del Servicio de Telefonía.-
*NOTA:* Este led debe permanecer encendido independientemente de si la línea está siendo usada o No.-
Muchas gracia por su atención y Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

me sumo, tal vez pueda sacar una idea si alguien te tira algun dato. yo estoy interesado en poner un indicador al lado del telefono, ya que compre un siemens inalambrico y no tiene led en la base para saber si alguien esta hablando o no

saludos


PD:en una campanilla externa tambien estoy interesado


----------



## cerebroo (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola, io hice el ckto de Pablin, y si me salió, solo cambia las R de 33K por 3.3K y la de 3.3K por 330 .. 
Postea si te sale  

Saludois.
Cerebro


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

pero que circuito de pablin, por que hay 2 o 3


----------



## remramon2007 (Dic 9, 2009)

hola como estan??

este circuito armaste???
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/indtelef/index.htm

mira chequea tu placa o si lo armaste en un protoboard vuelve a chequearlo o desarma lo que hiciste y volve a hacerlo!! es lo mejor!! muchas veces se arma algo mal y uno se encierra en que esta bien y se bloquea!! a mi me a pasado muchas veces y me va a seguir pasando seguramente!! como a mucha gente del foro!! jajaja
porque esa placa funciona!!

algunas cosas que podes medir para descartar la linea son las tensiones!!
testea con el tester en tension continua tenes que tener... pucha no recuerdo las tensiones pero... creo que son 60 volts con el tubo colgado y algo de 10 con el tubo descolgado!! si me equivoco corrijanme!! en el link ese de pablin habla de 40 volts y de 18 volts pero... tambien varia mas... lo que si que se nota la diferencia de tension!! jajaja
despues el circuito es simple!!

consejo volve a armarlo!! y conta como te fue!!
alguna otra consulta decime porque arme esto mismo hace unos meses!! y es mas lo modifique para solo detectar cuando la linea estaba en uso!!


----------



## edunet98 (Dic 9, 2009)

*ESTIMADO **cerebroo**:*
Muchas gracias por tu atención, ya realicé esos cambios porque los vi en internet en otros foros y No resulto, parece que en Argentina, más específicamente en la Provincia donde vivo el servicio telefónico es algo deficiente y no entrega los mismos voltajes que en otros lados.-

*Estimado **zeta_bola_1**:*
Para lo que usted necesita cualquiera de los circuitos que figuran en Internet le van a funcionar, Para Indicar si la Línea de Teléfono esta en Uso con las correcciones indicadas por cerebroo seguro soluciona su problema, el o los led se ven mas claros o mas oscuros, o parpadeando, pero le van a indicar si la linea esta o No en uso.
Pero agradecería leer atentamente el post y Vera que lo que Sugiero es Algo diferente.-
Mi humilde pretensión es Un Indicador con uno o dos led que indiquen si la Línea Telefónica Funciona o No, Ejemplo:
*SI* FUNCIONA: Led Encendido - *NO* FUNCIONA: Led apagado..-
Es obvio que si la línea No funciona Nadie la va a poder Usar.-
*NOTA:* Este led debe permanecer encendido independientemente de si la línea está siendo usada o No.-Muchas gracia por su atención y Cordiales Saludos.-

*Estimado remramon2007.-*
*Muchas Gracias por tu atención.-*
este circuito armaste??? http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...elef/index.htm
*Efectivamente ese es el circuito que arme *
*Lo Armaste con las resistencias que dice pablin, o con las modificaciones que indico cerebroo.-*
*Muchas gracias por tu atención y cordiales saludos.-*


----------



## jcgf (Mar 18, 2010)

Probado y funciona perfectamente con esos valores que mencionas.  
Yo tb monté este circuito y me estaba dando fallos de que el led rojo no iluminaba más que levamente cuando hacían una llamada (en corriente alterna) o un momento muy corto en la transición de colgar-descolgar, por lo llegué a la conclusión de que cuando al colgar-descolgar y varía el voltaje de 48 a 10v.... en algún punto si que trabaja.  Había probado con una "caja de resistencias" que me hice yo mismo con resistencias de 2W... intercalándola en paralelo con cada una de las resistencias del circuito, dándome resultados poco alentadores por no conseguir nunca saturar el transistor del led rojo.

En mi caso el teléfono colgado 48v y con él descolgado 10.8v.  El proveedor "R cable" en Galicia (españa)

Te quedo muy agradecido por considerar muy útil tu aportación a este hijo del foro.

saludos a tod@s 



cerebroo dijo:


> Hola, io hice el ckto de Pablin, y si me salió, solo cambia las R de 33K por 3.3K y la de 3.3K por 330 ..
> Postea si te sale
> 
> Saludois.
> Cerebro


----------

